# Late coat blowing



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

Since last week Zelda started forming mats on her every day. It sounds like coat blowing people talk about, except she is over 3. And I never had anything like this before. I am spending over an hour teasing the mats off every day now. Can't wait for it to stop. 

Is it just spring shedding or can Havanese blow coat later in life? 

She also scratching her self a lot. Can't tell if that's causing the mats or caused by the mats.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

It does sound like coat blowing, and I don't know if it could also be a seasonal shedding. No advice from me, except to keep combing. :frusty:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow went through a shedding recently too. I was told that it could be coat blowing as sometimes they do it more than once even as old as 3 years. It happened just as the weather started to heat up so I thought it could be shedding. It's not so bad now.


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

I bathed her last night and even use watered down ShowSheen (I know it is silicon, but I am hoping it'd help with the matting and I only use it for this time). This morning she has 6 large mats on her thighs and loin again, she looks like a homeless dog!
Not the best time to blow coat, we are going camping next week  I'd hate to be brushing out mats while camping.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

abi38 said:


> I bathed her last night and even use watered down ShowSheen (I know it is silicon, but I am hoping it'd help with the matting and I only use it for this time). This morning she has 6 large mats on her thighs and loin again, she looks like a homeless dog!
> Not the best time to blow coat, we are going camping next week  I'd hate to be brushing out mats while camping.


Good luck. Loki is going through coat blowing. After spending almost an hour a day combing (30 minutes in the morning, but he would be matted again by the time I got home from work so I would comb again) I gave up before he needed to be shaved. He got a cute summer cut - leaving ears, beard and tail long. We are both so much happier. He will still mat with short hair but it is 10 minutes or so to comb him out.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

abi38 said:


> Not the best time to blow coat, we are going camping next week  I'd hate to be brushing out mats while camping.


We are going camping too - headed to Conconully. My brother is house sitting for us but we always bring Willow with us even though she loves her uncle. She really seems to enjoy camping. That's where I saw my first Havanese about 4 years ago and fell in love with the look. I met the couple again a couple of years ago and by then I had Willow. I hope to see them again this trip.

Have fun camping! It would be fun if we were going to the same place!


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> We are going camping too - headed to Conconully. My brother is house sitting for us but we always bring Willow with us even though she loves her uncle. She really seems to enjoy camping. That's where I saw my first Havanese about 4 years ago and fell in love with the look. I met the couple again a couple of years ago and by then I had Willow. I hope to see them again this trip.
> 
> Have fun camping! It would be fun if we were going to the same place!


We are pretty far apart  We'll be at Ocean Shores


----------



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

My Cubby is 12 months and matting alot! I am in Illinois and of course it is warmer. Please post a photo of your dog after you have your dog in a summer cut.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

CaroleG said:


> My Cubby is 12 months and matting alot! I am in Illinois and of course it is warmer. Please post a photo of your dog after you have your dog in a summer cut.


Here's a few. Now that I am use to it I love it.


----------



## April R (Oct 29, 2016)

abi38 said:


> We are pretty far apart  We'll be at Ocean Shores


We will be at Pacific Beach! We are taking Jade and Harley. Have fun!


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

There was no mats Monday and only a small cluster tonight. Maybe it is going away as abruptly as it came. Very weird.


----------

